# Boos Block cracking, but out of 1 year warranty, no help from Boos



## hammnx (Mar 4, 2016)

I am extremely frustrated with the warranty from the Boos customer support.  I have read on this site numerous reviews of people getting replacement boards, but I have been recently told by Boos, that this only applies if you've had the board for less than 1 year.  

I have a 15x20 end grain walnut board (approximately $400).  I have followed all the appropriate methods for care- boos mystery oil, board creme, never submerging it.  It has also been in my home which is kept at 40-45% relative humidity at all times.  

After approximately 18-24 months, the board has split between 2 of the end grains.  I contacted customer service and because it's outside of a year old, AND I dont have a receipt (Who keeps the receipts for a cutting board?)  they are completely unwilling to help me.  Considering the amount of money spent on this board, I find it absolutely ridiculous the lack of support from them.  If I knew the board was going to last 2 years max, I would have just bought 20 inexpensive cutting boards and tossed them out once a month.  

Based on this experience, and many others I've read about, I wouldn't recommend this board.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

That stinks.  Find a local carpenter.  Cut sand, glue, clamp

It's not an impossible project if you have the right tools


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Hammnx said:


> I am extremely frustrated with the warranty from the Boos customer support. I have read on this site numerous reviews of people getting replacement boards, but I have been recently told by Boos, that this only applies if you've had the board for less than 1 year. ................


Boardsmith.com Many complaints on Boos boards have been lodged here over the past year.


----------



## ryan taylor (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi, 

i am in exactly the same boat, just over a year old in its in a terrible state 


No reply to any of my last 3 emails

I mean look at the state of it 

I am not going to let this go, I paid over £250 for it


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Of many complaints I think we had a Boos rep chime in here once, years ago now, I don't recall anything actually being done for the customer. Some Boos boards last decades, possibly 1 in 10 fail within 5 years, many hidden defects will show within a year. Wood needs to be carefully selected and cut to insure longevity, and big companies don't have the quantity of experience help to insure this.

BoardSmith is the only company in the States who'll stand by their product so far as i know. I recall their boards come sealed air-tight and are meant to be oiled upon opening.

Eventually I believe you will have to take Millions' advice and find a first-class woodworker to fix it, typically someone who does custom furniture and repairs. It will likely cost 50 pounds.


----------



## Dave Barnes (Oct 21, 2017)

kokopuffs said:


> Boardsmith.com Many complaints on Boos boards have been lodged here over the past year.


http://www.theboardsmith.com is the correct URL


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

$400 for a 15x20 from Boos, boy you guys do get wacked with shipping and duties. You should be able to get proof of purchase from the company you bought from, though doesn't appear you will get consideration anyways.

All else failing, and professional repair aside, you could squish softened bees wax into the cracks to seal and see if the board otherwise holds with use. I might try damning things up and running laminating epoxy in, but I wouldn't recommend trying it unless you had some experience with epoxy repairs on wood.


----------

